# What's making you happy right now?



## adamjohn (Oct 8, 2016)

There's a "What's irritating you?" thread but no upbeat one, so I thought I'd make one. I hope this is the right place.

I'm super stoked that my nursing school application has been officially submitted as of today. 






So, what's making you happy?


----------



## Queennie (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice idea!

What is making me happy right now is this long weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## healthynut101 (Oct 13, 2016)

I love the positivity! I am thankful for so much right now in my life. The fact that it is finally cooling off puts a smile on my face. I am just really focusing on my blog and I have so many great plans for it and a Youtube channel next year. It's nice to sit back and appreciate everything that's going on in your life. xx.

Heather


----------



## RosaBeauty (Nov 18, 2019)

Now I'm happy because I bought an expensive set of cosmetics and a large organizer. I work as a makeup artist and have long dreamed of changing my professional tools and cosmetics. Thanks to payday loan company North Carolina, my dream came true. I think a loan is a good way to fulfill your dreams.


----------



## Zelidod (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. It will make me happy that I will successfully write and defend my research work on behavioral economics. I collaborate with a service which helps me a lot and supports me in every way, finds interesting non-trivial material, sources, and literature.


----------



## Doris Hall (Feb 27, 2020)

Oh,  I want on vacation. It will make me happy)


----------



## osetara31 (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello! I try to find happiness in the smallest things possible. I know everyone says that and not everytime its true but one can atleast try. We’re living in these tough situations, we cannot go out that often, life sometimes get monotonous but I try to extract my happiness from these times as well. For example food, good food makes me the happiest. A good plate of pasta, a warm box of pizza, a good warm cup of coffee. These little things really make my day.


----------



## peopleleag (Jun 20, 2022)

Everyone has their own choices. But I love to wear cotton Kurti and leggings because I feel comfortable in this and it's trendy and with to I love to wear pendants or necklaces because I'm crazy about jewellery.


----------



## janellerowie (Aug 19, 2022)

I just got some great news - a colleague of mine wants to start a social media marketing agency and she asked if I am interested in being her partner! I did some research and read about all the things we would need to do, but...I think I'll say yes to this! And I am super happy about it! Wish me luck!


----------

